# Newbie Recommendations on Small Locomotive



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

First off I would like to sa that I have enjoyed reading and expanding my knowledge on G Scale from everyone here. I have been into trains since I was 6 years old and finally have decided to build a small (10x9) garden layout for my three kids. Given my limited space, I am using Aristo Craft 4-Foot Diameter track (#11100). My question is do people like the Bachmann locomotives and where can I find details on which locomotives can run on such a tight curve? I know I am limited but I would like to get a decent quality locomotive and stay away from the New Brights. I have tried to search for such locomotives or sites thatr would provide the minimum recommended curve but have not had such luck.

Thank you in advance for your time and sharing your expertise with me.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

There are several that will work, I use Bachman's and LGB's, both take the 4' turns easily. Another company that does a great job is Hartland (http://www.h-l-w.com) as well as Aristo-Crafts Egg Liners.If you are looking for a more prototypical looking engine Aristo-Craft makes a great looking Rodgers engine that will run on 4' turns. As for details of what will run, take a look at the various lines and send them an e-mail asking what of there line will work on 4' Turns. And yes I like the Bachman engines, I do not have a protypical layout, and use 5' Turns in mine (though mine is still under construction and will change in both size and concept as it goes)


Send in some pics when you get a change, we would love to see your layout. 



Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

i have but one bachmann loco. the 4-6-0 from the starter pack. 
it manages 4' curves, even if i put them as "S" curves (barely). 
but it does not look nice, doing that.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll vouch for the Hartland and the recent Bachmann 0-4-0s. The recent drive in the Bachmann 1:20.3 saddle and side tank locos is very dependable and the detail is great. 

I have my reservations about the Aristo Rogers, though. I don't mind that it's offscale a bit. It is a nice looking engine. I've had a number of them through the years. Some have run flawlessly, while others have developed a serious binding due to the dual motor blocks. I guess that's the luck of the draw. 

Hartland locos are very rugged and dependable, but lack detail. In my personal experience, the motor block they use in the 4-4-0 and Big John are the most rugged and dependable in the hobby. If you want value for your money, the Hartland Mack is hard to beat and is easier for kids to handle than steam loco models. The Hartland line of short cars (I think it's called the Mini line now) is a great choice for kids; simple and easy to handle. If you want something a little larger that the kids can handle, the Hartland 4-4-0 can navigate those curves just fine. 

LGBs are designed to go around those curves, so you can't go wrong there. In my experience, LGB is #2 in dependability and ruggedness. The Forney has a great reputation for pulling power and looking good on the tight curves. 

Regardless of who's models you go with, if this RR is mostly for young kids I'd suggest an 0-4-0 for an engine and four wheel cars. Large cars with double trucks seem to be more difficult for kids. The other thing I found out with my kids is that they LOVE gondola cars they can put things in. I put some seats in a short gondola and my younger daughter was in heaven with a handful of seated figures to play with! 
Best of luck and post photos! 
Chris


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for sharing a piece of your knowledge. My kids are at the age where sound and smoke are more impressive. That is why I was looking at the Bachmann engines. My kids are 6 and 4 and they can't wait to jump in. I will post some pics later of my simple layout.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Bachmann. Their trains are inexpensive and look good running around tight curves as long as you stay with the small engines and cars. I would also recommend the Bachman 0-4-0 with some big hauler gondolas and flat cars for the kids to play with. Bachmann also make a very rugged diesel shifter engine that the kids should be able to handle without doing any major damage. These are great engines for young children to play with. 

Big John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo also makes good starter sets and the locos will handle the small radius track. Sound is also included and smoke with there steam lcos. Sound is a bit tacky but you can always up grade if you like to Phoenix which will blow you mind. Good luck in your hunting. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm VERY partial to the LGB 2017D (Americanized Stainz with power tender) The wee beasty pulls a LOT more than it should, with proper care and maintenance will last a VERY long time, and since the tender is tied electrically to the loco the extra pick up points (10 altogether) won't hurt either if your track isn't always perfectly clean. PLUS they are usually available at a reasonable price.... The 2015D is mechanically identical, but definitely European styled, without the cowcatcher and kerosene headlight 

They also offer a LOT of kitbashing potential. When I got mine it looked like this: 









When I finished it looked quite a bit different.... 









Okay, they ahave been out of production for a while, but there are usually several available used on evilBay at any given time.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For a starter engine you can't beat an HLW Mack, they are inexpensive at around $50, pull great for their weight and are very durable for small kids. 










Good luck


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

To my knowdledge the only engine that has been mentioned here that has factory sound (chuff only) is the Bachmann Big Hauler.
It will make the 2' radius but look really bad doing it, as someone already pointed out.

If you decide on the Bachmann 4-6-0 (Big Hauler) step up and get the Anniversary edition.

With out sound, any of the engines mentioned will do you a good job.

Best solution, increase the track diameters.

Later
Rick Marty


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo 0-4-0 has sound Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann Porter 0-4-0s are nice. I have the latest side tank and the saddle tanker. While they do not have factory sound, they can have it added. They are good value for the money, albiet small. I would imagine the new Davenport gas-electric would be much the same (but I do not own one). 

They are not LGB in quality, but you cannot beat the price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

look at 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html 

for some info on several small locos, some of which have been mentioned above


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If a child is picking up a running engine, then a steam engine is a poor choice due to pinch points. 

There are several diesels that do not have side rods and are much safer for youngsters. 

USA 20 tonner, has smoke, lights, no side rods, no sound. 

Hartland Mack 

LGB 2090 

Aristo critter and eggliner. 

These are all 2 axle engines and run on 4 foot diameter track. LGB and USA have sliders and tend to run a little better on dirty track. 

I was at RO and there were no 20 tonners available. 
LGB has not shipped to the US for 2 years so items are hard to find. 

That does not leave a lot of choices unless one shops on E-bay. 

PS My personal experience tells me that metal wheels on all rolling stock and multiple power pick ups make trains run the best for track power.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/28/2008 5:30 PM
For a starter engine you can't beat an HLW Mack, they are inexpensive at around $50, pull great for their weight and are very durable for small kids. 










Good luck


Wholesale Trains is showing the Purple version for less than $43...deal!...I have 3 of these and we love them!

cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was just getting into Large Scale, Caleb was 10 and Ethan was 8. I took my Aristo 0-4-0 out to the house on one of my supervised visits and we set it up in the kitchen, down the hallway, and around the living room. I wondered if they'd like more modern trains, so I asked. Caleb watched the little loco chugging around with 2 coaches and said, "These are cool." 

Then he picked up the engine. "Ow!" Oh. Have to watch that. The rods can pinch, but the little loco won't hurt.


----------

